# Just Texas



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I have been fishing Texas from my kayak for the past 20 years. There is nothing like your own backyard.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

looks like fun


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Special Ops Fishing*

Let's go fishing


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

Where did you catch those? I'm an AF Vet, Thanx 4 Ur Service


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

u call it man


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The river fish were caught in the Blanco, just above the confluence with the San Marcos.

The largemouth was caught in Lake Bastrop on a cold day in April. My fishing buddy and I caught 40 - 50 bass like this every day from late March through April. Poppers off the edge of vegetation and over beds of spawning bass. Big bass on the fly can't be beat. Launch at the South Shore and fish the shoreline. Hold tight to the right and fish the bay back to the Southeast around the first point.

A #4 popper, white or chartreuse works best.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Bastrop Bass*

Springtime bass on Lake Bastrop can get hot. 20+ fish is a good morning from the kayak.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ill go, I am a saltwater guy and know little to nothing about freshwater fly fishing, but I am down. I got a SOT kayak. I have a very flexible work schedule let me know


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*ctff get togethers*

Our Central Texas Fly Fishers meet the 2nd Tuesday of each month at 7 p.m. in San Marcos. Please come along and be my guest at one of our next meetings and we can set up a fishing trip.

Check out ctff.org

We meet at the Old Fish Hatchery, next to the Texas State campus, on the river. PM me and I will meet you.

Let's go fishing.


----------

